# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Has anyone tried lordhair.com

## jimmy123

I'm a first time wearer, i just ordered my first piece from lordhair.com

website and price seemed ok.

Anyone else used them?

I'll post some pics when I get mine soon

----------

